# Have an interview tommorrow for police matron



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an interview with a PD as a part time police matron. They said that the requirements are not that strict and it is not a civil service job. Just wondering what if anything I should do to ensure that I get the job. I have no academy experience, or PD experience so this is kinda a first step for me to get my foot in the door. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You sit in a chair and watch the female prisoners... no experience required I would assume. I also would say it would not get your foot in the door in any fashion. You're better off going for a dispatch position (if auxiliary is out of the question).


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

yeah im hoping to start looking for a dispatch or auxillary job in the future. I just started to go to school for criminal justice. So i figured that anything would be better than nothing in the long run when it came to future applications.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Indeed, anything is better than nothing. I've had many jobs progressively closer to "the" job.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

My first day after graduating the auxiliary academy for Attleboro (1996) I was asked to work "cell attendant". At the time the pay was shit, a mere $5.50 an hour. I ended up doing that for over a year on mids, and actually survived with just that and details. I left briefly to play security in B2 on mids with the now defunct New Girls Security.

I do think being there in the station and getting to know the officers and brass did help when it came time for interviews for the dispatch position (1998) and ultimately onto patrol in 2002.

You gotta start somewhere....

Good luck.


----------



## dwb82 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for all the help guys. The interview went pretty well I think. The Sgt. said that he will get back to me with a yes or no in a bit. It is up to the chief to decide how many people and who will be hired.


----------

